# Cannon



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Pirate theme here this year, sooooo, I built a cannon.

I used this link as my inspiration:

http://joomla.asmarteru.biz/projects/2008-props/pirate-cannons

Finished product:










A close up of some paint detail:


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

Damn that thing look awesome! Great job!


----------



## SHIVERS HAUNTED HOUSE (Aug 9, 2014)

Great Job!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You can't go wrong using IMU's work as a source of inspiration

Really well done, Hairazor!


----------



## z0mbie st0mp (Oct 9, 2010)

Nice work!

That barrel paint job is fantastic!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Really nicely done!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

HR - that looks like a real cannon! The paint job looks great. Nice job!


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Copchick said:


> HR - that looks like a real cannon!


She can now proceed to terrorize the neighbors


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Heehee ^ terrorize is such a negative word, I prefer coerce.

Thanks everyone for kind remarks. I feel pretty good about how it turned out. Before I joined the Haunt I never would have even dreamed about doing something like this. Thanks Haunt!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

OMG Hairazor that looks AMAZING!!!!! I think it's probably the best I've seen. Well done!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

If you didn't know it was a prop, you'd swear the pics were of the real thing! Really fine work! Love the paint job!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks guys, you make me blush!


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Nice job HR. Really great looking cannon.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Great paint job too!!
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## booberry crunch (Aug 14, 2014)

Yeah, that paint job...frikkin' awesome


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Well done. I'll have to check out that guy IMU's work too.


----------



## colordglass (Sep 25, 2014)

Great looking cannon!


----------

